# Proud Lake Rec Area 2017



## cscitney

Okay, so Im not in Michigan any longer and an stuck out here in Colorado where there are no fish . . lol . . right, but I do miss the Proud Lake tradition I started with my boys some 15 years ago.

LETS SEE THOSE PIX and get this party started as you guys are only two weeks out : )


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Can't wait... April 1st can't get here soon enough


----------



## Nutsboat

I'm going to try it this year, but I've also heard it can be a **** show. My buddy has witnessed a couple of drunken fights. Sounds like combat fishing.


----------



## Steve

I don't believe for a second that anyone in Colorado misses the stocker fest.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

Is that fly only?


----------



## Nutsboat

FISHINGcuresALL said:


> Is that fly only?


Flies only until opening day, right?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Correct. I got a new rod I'm dieing to use, can't get here soon enough


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

I wanna take my 11 year old. Maybe a float bobber with a fly.


----------



## Nutsboat

Those stockers are fed pellets I think...maybe egg patterns?


----------



## scooter_trasher

or trout pellet flies


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I've done pretty good on stone flys I tied


----------



## fishfray

Does anyone have experience camping at proud lake for the fly opener?


----------



## Vicious Fishous

I'm itching to get out. I've tried small flies with limited success. I've had my best luck with monster streamers. I've only been going for 5-6 years now but it's a fun trip to make to knock the dust off the rods. Fooling fish who don't have a clue what they're doing makes me feel like I almost know what I'm doing... It's always a bonus to get one with most of a tail. Then it's a fight.


----------



## Shoeman

fishfray said:


> Does anyone have experience camping at proud lake for the fly opener?


Not sure if the CG opens up that early, besides it's on the Lake above the boundary. 

I do remember staying there many years ago when a few of us members camped there, but seem to think it was closer to May


----------



## Diehard fisherman

Yea I believe it's the last Saturday in April


----------



## fishfray

Bummer about the camping, thanks for the info


----------



## Shoeman

They did build some cabins on the Power's Beach side. There were people in them during late fall. Maybe those are available????


----------



## Steve

Shoeman said:


> They did build some cabins on the Power's Beach side. There were people in them during late fall. Maybe those are available????


That would be a cool way to stay there. From what I have seen of them they look nice. Also for future reference there is a large group cabin right on the flies only section just below the dam. It must be reserved at least a year in advance however.


----------



## Shoeman

Or we could camp at your house..... At least 'til the cops show up :Modified_  :coco:


----------



## gothooked

Does anyone know when they'll do the stocking for 2017?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Mon the 27th


----------



## gothooked

Mr Burgundy said:


> Mon the 27th


Thanks!!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

And also wed the 29th. Total fish count is 2400 (so I'm told but those could be subject to change)


----------



## Shoeman

The really should give those fish at least a week to acclimate and disburse somewhat.

Never did understand that. Maybe they're afraid of poachers?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

From the person I talked to today, it sounds like they will be dropping those fish in 3 different spots this year. Some at the dam, and 2 other spots I wasn't familiar with that will depend on the condition of the roads. Tick tock... sat can't come soon enough


----------



## Jeepfisherman

Mr Burgundy said:


> From the person I talked to today, it sounds like they will be dropping those fish in 3 different spots this year. Some at the dam, and 2 other spots I wasn't familiar with that will depend on the condition of the roads. Tick tock... sat can't come soon enough


Burgundy did you by chance ask about spring mill too? I keep meaning too call. Happened to show up last year with my daughter during the unload and they let her 'help' stock. Quite a fun experience! 

We've decided to chase mice in Florida this year for spring break so I haven't had my head in the game.


----------



## Grumman17

I took the dogs out in Proud lake last night. I got to the dam and of course there was a guy reeling in a huge rainbow. Had to explain the seasons and regs to him even though he was standing right next to the signs that explain this pretty clearly.


----------



## Steve

Grumman17 said:


> I took the dogs out in Proud lake last night. I got to the dam and of course there was a guy reeling in a huge rainbow. Had to explain the seasons and regs to him even though he was standing right next to the signs that explain this pretty clearly.


That really passes me off. They could literally have a dnr officer staked out there the whole season and it would generate a ton of revenue.


----------



## Shoeman

They do, or at least used to before the Park-pass plates

Had it out with one of them. (but smoked the pipe before we parted...lol)

He comes around on a Sunday and starts writing tickets for non-payment. Nobody at the booth and the Office is closed. 

Probably his first assignment as a DNR Officer. "Is this where you get comfortable writing tickets?" Thought he was gonna break his pen! Wouldn't it make more sense for you to sell daily passes instead of writing 30 tickets? 

We both got a chuckle :lol:


----------



## Jeepfisherman

I stopped in at spring mill yesterday evening, same thing. 2 groups of kids fishing. I ask -'you know it's posted closed to fishing till 4/1?' They answer 'Yup...' as they take the next cast. 

Nobody at the booths or the office when I left.


----------



## BugThrower

Hey guys, 

I'm new to the area, first post here as well. Been following this thread trying to make sure I know the general feel for this trout planting ordeal. I've fly fished all over the state but looking for something close to home this weekend and stumbled upon this. Picking up the feeling that this is a pretty popular event. Was planning on wading but if it is as busy as it sounds Id rather bust out my fishing kayak. Can anyone tell me if I should be good to go this weekend in the kayak? Never been on Huron but read it is pretty mellow from proud lake rec on down. Just don't want to be breaking a rule or running into trouble on the river.

Any advice would be much appreciated. 

-Tight Lines


----------



## outdoorsmi.

BugThrower said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new to the area, first post here as well. Been following this thread trying to make sure I know the general feel for this trout planting ordeal. I've fly fished all over the state but looking for something close to home this weekend and stumbled upon this. Picking up the feeling that this is a pretty popular event. Was planning on wading but if it is as busy as it sounds Id rather bust out my fishing kayak. Can anyone tell me if I should be good to go this weekend in the kayak? Never been on Huron but read it is pretty mellow from proud lake rec on down. Just don't want to be breaking a rule or running into trouble on the river.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> -Tight Lines


Shloud be fine. There's lots of canoeing and kayaking through that stretch. I've done it a lot myself.


----------



## Shoeman

If you launch at Wixom Road, head upstream. Once you get above the dock you'll have it mostly to yourself. It's a bitch to wade that stretch. However those fish are only planted in 2-3 places and probably still concentrated in those places. Near the dam you'll get some dirty looks in a yak, besides too many wading anglers and skinny water.


----------



## BugThrower

Appreciate the advice. I'm going to give it a go this Sunday. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Hopefully all this rain will clear up. It's been raining hard almost all day here in novi. A blown out river won't help on opening day


----------



## centerpinking

This guy has been fishing Stockerfest for the past 3 days, please report if seen!


Grumman17 said:


> I took the dogs out in Proud lake last night. I got to the dam and of course there was a guy reeling in a huge rainbow. Had to explain the seasons and regs to him even though he was standing right next to the signs that explain this pretty clearly.



Here is a picture of old stockerman. Can barely see him most nights....


----------



## Shoeman

I know that dude, he used to play with the Stray Cats in the 80's

On a lighter note, I have never really seen that part blown out. By the time it filters through all the lakes it might be high, but rarely muddy. Tough wading though in many spots.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

centerpinking said:


> This guy has been fishing Stockerfest for the past 3 days, please report if seen!
> 
> LMFAO
> 
> Here is a picture of old stockerman. Can barely see him most nights....
> View attachment 250168


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I would bet it's messed up pretty good. Lots of rain today, all the rivers on the way home were trashed


----------



## summer_doug

I'm bringing two recent Michigan transplants with me on Saturday, but have never been myself. Just hoping to have some laughs and trying to prep myself for the madhouse I hear it is. If things get way too crazy, I'll probably just enjoy a nice beverage. Feel free to say "Hey" or join for a drink, I'll be wearing a bright blue jacket like my picture.


----------



## Steve

I plan to hit proud Lake below the dam later this week or on Saturday. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## Duck-Hunter

Steve said:


> I plan to hit proud Lake below the dam later this week or on Saturday. Hope to see some of you there.


I was out there yesterday for the last couple hours of the day. I had my vest, waders and my ultra light in the truck from this past weekend.. Wish I would've had my fly rod or a long rod. It was hard to get a good hook set or smooth drifts with a 5' ultra light lol. I went 0-3 and my strikes were on pink egg patterns. I tried some Wooley buggers before going to eggs. I usually have good luck with egg patterns on the 'bows and browns love streamers. They should be a little more acclimated to their new surroundings this weekend and with the warmer Temps forecasted they will be snappin! You might see me down there Steve, also found out I need new waders.. The hard way. Lol would've had the same results if I wore just flip flops


----------



## Steve

I will likely be wearing brown neos and a black MS.com baseball or knit hat depending on the weather.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Sm fish porn


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Few more


----------



## kawigreen

Well we finally stumbled upon the fly lol it made no sense at all but it had to have a orange hotspot


----------



## brian0013

Some ugly ass fish wtg


----------



## wsshaker

Steve said:


> That really passes me off. They could literally have a dnr officer staked out there the whole season and it would generate a ton of revenue.


Did see the CO write a couple $500 tickets on Sunday. They r there


----------



## wsshaker




----------



## wsshaker

Water VERY high yesterday! 
Fished breifly in the blowing snow 10 min if that, right out of the gate my son stepped in a hole and went over the waders, doh! He's 6', yes the water is up there. LOL Caught one and left 

Have fun out there, FLYZ ON!


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

Can you use live bait in spring mill pond?


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

Can you use live bait in spring mill pond?


----------



## unclecrash

FISHINGcuresALL said:


> Can you use live bait in spring mill pond?


type exactly what you are asking into google and you will get exactly the info you want . LOL I just did and a pdf says no bait. From last saturday in april regular trout regs apply


----------



## unclecrash

wsshaker said:


> Did see the CO write a couple $500 tickets on Sunday. They r there


I watched them confinscate poles when I was fishing back 15 years ago on the damn fishing too soon.


----------



## fishfray

I was out on opening day with my friends, we did pretty good and I made a video of our trip. we got a fish striking the streamer on video with an underwater camera , check out the video here..


----------



## Mr Burgundy

No bait at smp. Only non organic baits can be used


----------



## Steve

Cool video. Some of these fish look like aliens.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Hopefully there snappin on tues, gonna be a beautiful day out


----------



## Duck-Hunter

I was out at proud lake yesterday for 2 hours. I went 3-5


----------



## Steve

Heading out now


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Here's mine pre smoker


----------



## fishfray

Last stockerfest video of the season: catching a trout at spring Mill, finding some mushrooms, and cooking them over the fire at proud lake


----------



## outdoorsmi.

This vid is awesome. [email protected] it.


----------

